# ما هو البخار....؟



## FAREEDUJS (4 سبتمبر 2009)

:31:موضوع عن ماهية البخار وتعريفه


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (4 سبتمبر 2009)

_ مشكور اخي على الجهود ونتمنى المزيد_


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جمال الليبى (9 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخى الكريم وننتظر المزيد


----------



## eng.mor (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شي مفيد ... يعطيك العافية


----------



## اهم اهم (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## غريب الطباع (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ونتمنا المزيد .........................


----------



## Tariqab (22 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم واشكر كل من يساهم في نشر المعلومة المفيدة العملية والعلمية 
لكن اود ان اطلب من ادارة الملتقى ان تنبه ان بعض الملفاتpdf قد تحتوي على حقوق طبع ونسخ Copy Rightمن الجهة التي اعدتها وعليه ارى اخذ اذن مسبق قبل ان نتداولها كمهندسين محترفين وان نراعي ذلك عند الاقتباس او النقل مع تحياتي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يوليو 2011)

عاشت الأيادي على الموضوع ........


----------



## علاوي الهندسي (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاشت ايدك اخي
*


----------



## jabour (23 ديسمبر 2011)

البخار هو حالة من حالة تحول المادة السائلة الى بخار عن طريق الغليان


----------



## محمد عزيزية (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------

